
How Trendrr Developed Their Sentiment Analysis Engine - alexjmann
http://blog.trendrr.com/2010/09/01/how-we-did-it-the-development-of-trendrr-v3s-sentiment-analysis-engine/
======
util
One thing I'm unclear on: Did they use the training data in assessing
accuracy? (Sorry if I missed this in my reading.) If so, it might be
interesting to see how well they do on a separate test set. Also, it would be
interesting to see the results broken down conditioning both on the estimated
sentiment and on the true sentiment -- "precision" and "recall" by type.

~~~
danielhfrank
Hey, I wrote the piece so I'm happy to address your question. First off, the
training data was completely separate from test data, which was painstakingly
gathered by hand. We wanted to make sure the data we were testing against was
classified as accurately as possible. For training data, volume is more of a
priority. Your other point is very well taken-- we'll probably use some
metrics like that ourselves to look for improvements! Let me know if you've
got any other questions, I'm happy to clear things up.

~~~
util
Cool, thanks! Very interesting stuff. Nice of you to share some of the "secret
sauce."

------
mootothemax
Very interesting, although I've now had all thoughts distracted after checking
out Trendrr's pricing page: the only options are a "Contact Us" enterprise
package, and a $999/month option. Is there some reason why they don't offer
something like a $100/month basic option for small companies?

~~~
alexjmann
We're in the process of relaunching our platform, which is why we've
temporarily blockaded signups. The sentiment engine described in the blog post
will be used on our new version.

When we relaunch in a few weeks, there will be a more affordable option than
$999 / month.

------
ritonlajoie
I am just discovering this website. Pretty slow (I guess something related to
the HN effect maybe ?). The number of metrics they have is pretty impressive.

